# Mac "Preview" Problem: Missing em-dashes in a PDF document



## rankbeginner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello and thanks in advance.

I have a PDF ebook, with some em-dashes. They appear OK throughout the
ebook. On the last page of this ebook, page 308, one reader reported
that the em-dashes are missing. They are not missing when I view the
page on my Mac using "Preview" ...

But one person who also has a Mac with "Preview" tells me that he cannot see the em-dashes.

However, when he "copies" the page text, and then places this text
into an email, the em-dashes appear.

I thought that I had embedded the font for Times Roman or New Times
Roman; but maybe the embedding is the problem.

The two missing em-dashes appear after the word "likewise" on the
first line,
and after the words "of course" on the second line of the page.

The PDF document (one page) can be downloaded from this folder:

http://www.wuala.com/zorbapress/zorba-tests

And thanks again to anyone who can help to solve this mystery !

RB


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

I downloaded that doc and can view them fine on my Mac.

Just curious - when you created the doc, did you use 'shift + option + minus' for the em dash?

What version of OS X is the user using (if you know)?


----------

